# bone chilling cold, crisp air..perfect time outdoors



## A10egress (Jan 19, 2016)

A few weeks ago I was upstate northern PA where my little camp/ cabin is and dropped a dead Oak tree. As I was cutting, moving, stacking in +25f degree temps with thermos of coffee handy I was quite happy soaking in the cold fresh air under a sunny sky. A fire was going in the fire ring to burn smaller branches, twigs, ect which warmed me up a little when needed. Anyone else find this kind of work relaxing and enjoyable? I do enjoy the spring and fall, but winter... the brisk harshness of it, does something for this mans soul.


----------



## stihl sawing (Jan 19, 2016)

Not me, I hate winter.lol


----------



## Ferguson system (Jan 19, 2016)

Winter is the best season of the year. Snowplowing and forestry work is what makes it great.


----------



## Buckshot00 (Feb 19, 2016)

I'll take summer every time.


----------



## Black Dogg (Feb 22, 2016)

Nothing like splitting on a 10F day! Wood pops apart like nothing.
I'll take winter anytime; no bugs, no sweat - what's not to like?
Haven't had much long-term cold this season, but Valentine's Day morning was a brisk -25F, the high -8F. Hoping for one more good chilling so I can finish splitting a bunch of beech I cut after Christmas. After that it's on to sugaring.

Black Dogg


----------



## Big_Al (Feb 23, 2016)

Much rather work outside when it's cold or cool weather. Some good coffee & a nice outside fire, awesome day.


----------



## alleyyooper (Feb 23, 2016)

No bugs, No sweat, No humidity, No lawn that needs mowing, No garden that needs weeding or watering. AMEN TO THAT!!!!!!!!!
Cross country skiing, snow shoeing, coyote hunting, wood cutting, wood splitting and setting near a fire with a brew.
What can be better than that.
I never did have a problem getting the vacation days I wanted because I took all the winter time I could get. We traveled to go snowmobiling. Yes we did cook small things on the sleds engine and exhaust system.





I do how ever draw the line at ice fishing.

 Al


----------

